# One week and counting !!!



## Palladium (Aug 25, 2012)

Woooooo Hoooooooo......... One week and counting!!!!! RTR!



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6k-4XUGntU[/youtube]


----------



## Palladium (Aug 29, 2012)

Is it just me or does this page with a post of all that cash scream " Come rob me " ?
Wonder what his pay out is on 14K. Hee Hee!!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Craigslist-Gold-Buyer/250036165065297


----------



## Palladium (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow! 2am central time here and it seems this guy is up and responding to Facebook post. By pm of course, wouldn't want the whole world to watch what's about to happen to this fish. That's either great !!! customer service for you or dam good profit margins. Reckon who's paying to get the Gold finger tonight. Rotfl

Now you know what i do in my free time. Right now i'm waiting on some settling. Life can be boring sometimes. :mrgreen: 



Re: Goldfinger, 36 grams of 14k...

Right now, with spot at $1669.10, and provided that the assay were *perfect* at 58.33% pure gold, my payout on 36g would be $601.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 29, 2012)

Note the pictures below: http://www.craigslistsearchengine.org/gold-refining/tampa-craigslist-org-pdf_2.html

http://newyork.craigslist.org/que/jwd/3192845182.html


----------



## Geo (Aug 29, 2012)

looks like a huge crack deal gone horribly right. :lol: 

Palladium, i assume you are an Alabama football fan. personally, i have no preference really. i know thats blasphemy living in Alabama, but i have family that has gone to both UA and Auburn. i do know that UA has more of a republican flavor while Auburn has more scholarships and is geared more to middle to lower income families. you really have to be wealthy to send your kids to UA. the crimson tide does have the honor of having the state name as its title and i think that sways a lot of fans in to rooting for them in a way that Auburn lacks. all in all, they are both great schools and Alabama benefits from having two of the best schools in the country within its borders.


----------



## joem (Aug 29, 2012)

Palladium said:


> Is it just me or does this page with a post of all that cash scream " Come rob me " ?
> Wonder what his pay out is on 14K. Hee Hee!!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Craigslist-Gold-Buyer/250036165065297



I think that picture came from a video on youtube showing a bag of money kicked up by a snow plow and landing on this guys windshield.


----------

